# Fly line repair



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

Want to get thoughts on fixing this tear in the fly line. It's only about an inch from the loop, should I just cut it back and make a loop, wrap with thread and then some UV knot sense?


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

yes, cut it back make a new loop or use a braided loop attachment. Losing a couple of inches off the end of your fly line will not hurt at all, I have done it many times.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Try Loctite Super Glue. I had a similar tear and used a drop or two. Hold the line straight for a few seconds and let the Loctite do its thing.

I fished the repaired line and had no problems. Landed a couple 15" smallies with the repaired line.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

While whipping then gluing a loop, or actually making a welded loop is the "right" way, I usually just end up making a perfection loop in the end of the line, after cutting off the damaged section. Not pretty, but effective. The only issue is that it's a big knot, but I don't fish much for leader shy fish all that much.


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

Cut the fly line back and nail knot a short 6" section of 30lb to it. Then tie a perfection loop in the 30lb mono for a loop to loop connection. If you end up going with the welded loop, its a good idea to know how to nail knot leader to fly line in case you ever need to make a streamside repair.


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys. I decided to go with a braided loop. I've heard they can fail, but this is only a 3wt so very big fish won't be pulling on it. Should work well.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Indybio72 said:


> Thanks for the input guys. I decided to go with a braided loop. I've heard they can fail, but this is only a 3wt so very big fish won't be pulling on it. Should work well.


Good choice.


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

Lucky that was so close to the end of the line so yoy could just do another nice loop, The superglue idea is good and as long as the braid is not damaged but my experience has been it does not last real long and in that case I have wrapped tying thread around the damaged area and used flexible head cement.

That looks like a good loop job but I have had many fail on me while on the water and now I whip a loop on the line, carefully done I think it beats any other connection system out there.


----------



## hookmeup (Nov 2, 2010)

Ditto on whipping a new loop, being so close to the butt-end. No worries, will probably outlast the life of the line itself.


----------



## thetinyman (Mar 20, 2014)

I have never had a braided loop fail. I usually put a few drops of super glue on them though.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Indybio72 said:


> Thanks for the input guys. I decided to go with a braided loop. I've heard they can fail, but this is only a 3wt so very big fish won't be pulling on it. Should work well.


If I were you, I'd take that thing off right now and burn it. I trusted one of those things on the other end of a fly line, for the line to backing connection. Big mistake. It held up for a year or so, then I had a big carp make a screaming run on me. The backing started to come through the guides and the next thing you know, the Orvis 7wt fly line was swimming away from me. I tried like crazy to catch it in my kayak...gone. I paddled the lake for an hour and found nothing.

So like I said...burn it. Weld your own loop. It's what I do now and have had great success with them. Use some tying thread to secure the loop over after tacking it in place with a little Loctite super glue, then hit the whole thing with 2 coats of cement. I use Hard as Hull. Works like a champ.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Here's another method:






A little complicated to set up, but looks pretty sexy.


----------

